# Project Kingston (Part 3)



## Yao

I am starting a new thread. As we get closer to opening up the ordering process this seems like a good time to close the old thread.

Here are the pics that my wife took for us:

SLN C3 version (please note that the green is actually more green than the picture would suggest)









BG W9 version (please note that there are silver hands on this watch)










I will try to take better pictures of the contrast between the SLN C3 lume and the BG W9 lume but that will have to wait until after we get back.


----------



## Dragoon

Awesome is the only word!

I think I am narrowing it down to the gilt dial, gilt hand, and red triangle with a date window white date on black background, if available. 

But the no date model looks so fine, too. Hmmmm. In fact, I think the no date version looks much better, but, having a date is awfully nice on a watch.

Might have to go without a date on this one,....so nice. And the lume....just have to wait and see.

Have fun in Basel! Dont forget your skiis!


----------



## Artonthewrist

STUNING and happy trails to you in Basel.

Dan


----------



## Galpo

:think:
Just kidding... x100

It's the first and last watch I need. Absalutly PERFECT!
Bon voyage,Bill :-!


----------



## iFunky

:-!

Gilt dial no date, gilt hands, C3 & red triangle bezel on me :-d

for spares i'll go for mat dial BG9, silver hands and normal bezel i think .....



Happy to see more picts 'bout this green C3 after Basel
Thanks a lot

Yves


----------



## Riddim Driven

Wow! absolutely amazing stuff, with the options increasing daily :-s :-d

I am curious to know that should one find themselves miraculously dropped into the "general order" queue, would said fortunate soul have a choice for design / build options? Or would their lack of "planksmanship" status relegate them to a "stock (prebuilt) option" only? If so, which configuration? 

Have a super and productive trip to Basel Bill. I trust you're fitting nicely now into that million dollar suit ;-)

:thanks

RD


----------



## sunster

These look fantastic Bill. Thanks for the pics. Still undecided with my configuration as I'm still waiting to see the gilt dial with red triangle bezel and see the gilt hands with BG W9 lume. Interesting that you say the green is greener than in the pictures. 

Just wondering does modern lume change colour with age?


----------



## giosdad

Thanks Bill. I am looking forward to more pics when you return as this configuration decision will be tough on the last few details. I am not sure of bezel or lume at this point. I a fairly sure I will want gilt hand and dial and try to break my date OCD with this one.


----------



## Thieuster

iFunky said:


> :-!
> 
> Gilt dial no date, gilt hands, C3 & red triangle bezel on me :-d
> 
> for spares i'll go for mat dial BG9, silver hands and normal bezel i think .....
> 
> Happy to see more picts 'bout this green C3 after Basel
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Yves


I fully agree. And C3 for me as well. That really looks 'period correct' to me

Menno


----------



## Donald Grant

Very nice. It looks like a keeper.

DG


----------



## Malyel

Yao said:


>


In this picture, is the crown screwed in or unscrewed?


----------



## sunster

Don't know if its been posted but what kind of lume is on the lume dot of the Bezels?


----------



## Yao

Malyel said:


> In this picture, is the crown screwed in or unscrewed?


Screwed in.


----------



## Yao

sunster said:


> Don't know if its been posted but what kind of lume is on the lume dot of the Bezels?


The lume matches the dials/hands. BG W9 and C3.


----------



## Dent99

Yao said:


> The lume matches the dials/hands. BG W9 and C3.


Could I just ask why the lume dots are placed differently on the two bezels?

I just wondered as I am torn between picking green/blue lume.... I think the green dot that sticks out looks horrible and I worry might get knocked off/banged, wheras recessed 'blue' dot on the second image looks MUCH nicer (and professional), so may sway me despite what colour I want the indices.

Also, as the manufacturer who poured over countless reference images of the original Rolex, which lume colour looks the most 'original' in your opinion?

Am I right in assuming a tritum watch would look white in daylight (BGW9) and glow green (C3) in dark conditions? I have never had a tritum watch and looking at vintage Rolex's with dead lume and heavy patina offers me no clarification!

Thanks for posting the images, I think they are the best yet - they really show off the gilt dial and hands.


----------



## Malyel

Yao said:


> Screwed in.


Cool, looks good. :-!

Just to confirm, the gilt dial date/no date and gilt hands will be available in both C3 (green) lume and BGW9 (white) lume?


----------



## TheDude

Bravo Bill.

The straight-on shot with the crown is excellent. Glad to hear that it's screwed in - very good!


As someone who largely tuned out from the lume discussion, is the C3 supposed to be more period-accurate?

I like them both, but the C3 seems to blend better with the gilt. Is that the intent?


----------



## TheDude

Dent99 said:


> Could I just ask why the lume dots are placed differently on the two bezels?
> 
> I just wondered as I am torn between picking green/blue lume.... I think the green dot that sticks out looks horrible and I worry might get knocked off/banged, wheras recessed 'blue' dot on the second image looks MUCH nicer (and professional), so may sway me despite what colour I want the indices.


A Rolex "pearl" actually sticks out, and is pretty deep if you've ever seen one outside of a bezel insert. I wonder if these Kingston "pearls" are made independently of the inserts and installed by Bill?



Dent99 said:


> Also, as the manufacturer who poured over countless reference images of the original Rolex, which lume colour looks the most 'original' in your opinion?
> 
> Am I right in assuming a tritum watch would look white in daylight (BGW9) and glow green (C3) in dark conditions? I have never had a tritum watch and looking at vintage Rolex's with dead lume and heavy patina offers me no clarification!


My 1680 (tritium) has very light patina and is an eggshell/ivory. It doesn't glow so I have no idea what it would look like.

On some of the more babied safe queens, the dials can be almost pure white like this DRSD below (not mine).










The watch second from the left is my 1680, from 1973. You can see the tritium markers are not very dark, but that's pretty normal for the MkVI dials.


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

Coo-oool! |> I'm leaning more now to the BG W9 lume, the C3 looks awfully greenish in that shot, but haven't made up my mind on gilt vs silver hands. Does anyone know of a definitive answer on which was correct back in the day?

Also, will the bezel lume pip be that small one on the BG W9 pictured, or the larger size as shown on the C3 photo?

John


----------



## rmasso

Wow, all I can say is wow. Every picture I look at of this watch gets better and better. Am definitely gonna try and buy a second one.


----------



## 66Cooper

Oh my lord these look good!!!


----------



## jlacy76

Wonderful!


----------



## sfglenrock

Thanks for the pics, Bill. Great shots. I've never been a fan of green lume so I think I can at least make one decision. The gilt dial with gilt hands does look amazing. This is getting more exciting. I may have to photoshop a few of the options so I can actually make a decision.


----------



## es335

Is the black dial matte or glossy? Hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## 66Cooper

The dials are in both gloss and matte. The gilt dials are gloss and the no-gilt is matte.


----------



## racerx454

*What color is the AR coating?*

Howdy Bill,

I _think_ I detect a bluish tint to the sapphire crystal in both examples. If an anti-reflecting coating is present on the crystal, what color is it?

I'm undecided on lume preference, particularly in the context of the SLN C3 lume appearing greener in person than in the photographs. At this point, I would agree that the SLN C3 version looks more vintage.

I appreciate this level of comparison and attention to detail, Bill. Overall, I think they are both great, but since we have the choice I will spend the time to formulate a preference.

Keep up the fine work,

Kevin


----------



## Blue Lantern

Good God, these look good, especially the gold-colored hands. I hope the Kingston becomes a regular-collection MkII watch, even if it's at a higher price--it really fills a hole in the market. If not--cheers to all you lucky future owners!


----------



## iFunky

Anybody going to Basel? Would be great if we can have picts of Kingston in the flesh :-d

Thanks
Yves


----------



## buckman

Is this pic closest to the homage to the original as possible? Are the green lumes pictured on this watch? What combination of hands, dial etc is closest to the original that Bill is paying homage to with the Kingston?


----------



## 66Cooper

That is sort of difficult to say 100% I think most people are in agreement that this is correct and the "Bond" config with the exception of the lume. There are different camps on this. It is certain the lume on the original glows green but not whether it appeared white or with a green tint in daylight. I think it appeared more white but thats my opinion.


----------



## Riddim Driven

The brighter the lume the better IMHO - A healthy, multiple application of C3 would suit me fine :-d The lume on Bond's watch stunk, as he had to use a lighter to see it. :roll: He shoulda had a Kingston :-!

RD


----------



## Watchamacallit

buckman said:


> Is this pic closest to the homage to the original as possible? Are the green lumes pictured on this watch? What combination of hands, dial etc is closest to the original that Bill is paying homage to with the Kingston?












Pending any profile shots, I guess Bill nailed it. The only difference I can spot is that the bezel of the Kingston seems a tiny bit wider and the markers don't bleed into the outer edge.


----------



## jlacy76

FWIW, I am a professional photographer by trade and my computer monitor is very well calibrated. 

The wristy is not perfectly color corrected of course but actually pretty close. You can tell how color corrected by looking at the skin tone. It is however close enough to tell the indices are greenish, not white in that particular photo. 

If you look at the shadow on the wrist, there is significant ambient light in the room and at least one source is overhead. I doubt the distance from the watch to the lighter would be enough to illuminate the watch to enough of a degree to change the color of the dial.

But let's assume the watch is being lit solely by the flame. (which is it not IMO). The color of an open flame is approximately 2800 kelvin. If anything it would have turned the indices more amber than green. Try this at home and you'll see.

I just don't think there is enough light coming off that lighter given the distance from the watch to change the color significantly and especially with all the ambient light in the room. If the lighter was the main source then the shadows would have been filled outside the watch at the right and bottom. Look at the shadows. To find the light sources in any photo, we always look at where the "shadows" fall. 

IMO the main light is not from the lighter at all and so the lighter has not skewed the color to any significant degree. Given that, my guess is that it's just aged c1 and the best reproduction would be C3.


----------



## acg2010

It'd be aged tritium if anything - no superluminova at the time, which is I think why there is a question regarding the creaminess or greeness in bright light, because even very aged tritium typically has a cream/yellowing effect, not a green one.


----------



## jlacy76

acg2010 said:


> It'd be aged tritium if anything - no superluminova at the time, which is I think why there is a question regarding the creaminess or greeness in bright light, because even very aged tritium typically has a cream/yellowing effect, not a green one.


You're right, aged tritium, sorry, I thought about that when I hit the submit button.


----------



## jlacy76

I did a quick edit, white balance and levels only. Top one is corrected.


----------



## dave43

What type of lume is on Bill's older watches like Vantage, Quad, Stingray, and sea Fighter?


----------



## 66Cooper

The real subjective thing is the whole tritium thing. There are some real safe queens out there from the same period that people have said look very white or maybe just a slight bit cream. Again, its all a bit subjective and I havent seen any in the flesh to really give my option one way or another. 

Because of this, I think either option are both an amazing representation of the original and will look WONDERFUL on the wrist. I'm sure the green tint will give the dial some character while the more white will give a super crisp look. I'm just trying to decide if I want a blue glow or green.


----------



## Dent99

TheDude said:


> A Rolex "pearl" actually sticks out, and is pretty deep if you've ever seen one outside of a bezel insert. I wonder if these Kingston "pearls" are made independently of the inserts and installed by Bill?
> 
> My 1680 (tritium) has very light patina and is an eggshell/ivory. It doesn't glow so I have no idea what it would look like.
> 
> On some of the more babied safe queens, the dials can be almost pure white like this DRSD below (not mine).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watch second from the left is my 1680, from 1973. You can see the tritium markers are not very dark, but that's pretty normal for the MkVI dials.


Thanks for these shots, they are very much the reason for my confusion over what really is the correct colour - can't say I've ever seen a Rolex with green lume (in daylight conditions).



jlacy76 said:


> FWIW, I am a professional photographer by trade and my computer monitor is very well calibrated.
> 
> The wristy is not perfectly color corrected of course but actually pretty close. You can tell how color corrected by looking at the skin tone. It is however close enough to tell the indices are greenish, not white in that particular photo.
> 
> If you look at the shadow on the wrist, there is significant ambient light in the room and at least one source is overhead. I doubt the distance from the watch to the lighter would be enough to illuminate the watch to enough of a degree to change the color of the dial.
> 
> But let's assume the watch is being lit solely by the flame. (which is it not IMO). The color of an open flame is approximately 2800 kelvin. If anything it would have turned the indices more amber than green. Try this at home and you'll see.
> 
> I just don't think there is enough light coming off that lighter given the distance from the watch to change the color significantly and especially with all the ambient light in the room. If the lighter was the main source then the shadows would have been filled outside the watch at the right and bottom. Look at the shadows. To find the light sources in any photo, we always look at where the "shadows" fall.
> 
> IMO the main light is not from the lighter at all and so the lighter has not skewed the color to any significant degree. Given that, my guess is that it's just aged c1 and the best reproduction would be C3.


Thanks for such detailed info - very interesting to hear a 'professional' opinion, you certainly make it easier to lean towards C3 green lume for the authentic look. Then again, looking at mint vintage tritum Rolex watches, as in the above photos, is it possible for the green to age into a white/creamy white (before heavy patina sets in making it go brown)?



66Cooper said:


> The real subjective thing is the whole tritium thing. There are some real safe queens out there from the same period that people have said look very white or maybe just a slight bit cream. Again, its all a bit subjective and I havent seen any in the flesh to really give my option one way or another.
> 
> Because of this, I think either option are both an amazing representation of the original and will look WONDERFUL on the wrist. I'm sure the green tint will give the dial some character while the more white will give a super crisp look. I'm just trying to decide if I want a blue glow or green.


As discussed previously, I'm really in a quandry over which to pick. I want the watch to be faithful to the watch seen in Goldfinger but the mint vintage watches seem to contradict the screenshots. To make things more complicated, I'm guessing tritum glows green, but of course the markers may have been white, in which case neither lume choice for the Kingston is completely correct! 
Like you say, I think its just going to boil down to personal preference. I think white indices will look pretty sharp and blue lume would certainly be a nice novelty amongst the many green lumed watches out there.


----------



## TheDude

As for functionality, apparently blue is the last visible spectrum at depth. That's the reason Rolex and others have shifted to blue lume. Yes, our eyes are more sensitive to green, but you'll see blue lume at a deeper dive depth than any other color.


----------



## 66Cooper

Wow, that is good to know The Dude. Very interesting.


----------



## sunster

Good to know. Though I suppose as a desk diver, green will do me


----------



## jlacy76

Dent99 said:


> Thanks for such detailed info - very interesting to hear a 'professional' opinion, you certainly make it easier to lean towards C3 green lume for the authentic look. Then again, looking at mint vintage tritum Rolex watches, as in the above photos, is it possible for the green to age into a white/creamy white (before heavy patina sets in making it go brown)?


BTW, Steinhart is doing something similar in the Ocean One Vintage Red, C3 is what they are using.

I suppose another option would be mixing superluminova colors to achieve the daylight color you want. Some of those PAM homage modders like Ray Night and Davidsen seem to do that with decent success.

Maybe even a mix of the Lum-Tec powders as well. Lum-tec does not lume individual watches anymore but they will lume watches at a minimum of 1000 pieces. I suspect they might even make you custom lume powder.

Personally, I don't see this as a pure tool watch. Desk diver ok, but if I'm actually diving I would be wearing something designed "specifically" for diving and not my pretty Kingston.

If anyone in this thread is actually a real diver, you know what kind of beating you take down there. Even simple shore diving in currents, cave diving, coral and all the rest takes their toll on all your gear. IMO you need a beater down there with an oversized minute hand and a unidirectional bezel and personally I would leave my Kingston topside.

Regarding color visibility and duration in a diver: Most dives last less than 30 minutes at 50-100 feet. You just don't "need" 8 hours of lume down there. If you are doing a night dive you can easily charge your watch before you dive. Even if visibility is only 12" (highly unlikely you would be diving with that visibility in the first place) but you do have the advantage of moving your watch 6" from your mask.

Frankly, it wouldn't really matter what color the lume is as long as it glows well and lasts 60-90 minutes in the case of some serious decompressing and if you're really that serious about diving...I'd pick something other than a Kingston.


----------



## TheDude

jlacy76 said:


> BTW, Steinhart is doing something similar in the Ocean One Vintage Red, C3 is what they are using.
> 
> I suppose another option would be mixing superluminova colors to achieve the daylight color you want. Some of those PAM homage modders like Ray Night and Davidsen seem to do that with decent success.
> 
> Maybe even a mix of the Lum-Tec powders as well. Lum-tec does not lume individual watches anymore but they will lume watches at a minimum of 1000 pieces. I suspect they might even make you custom lume powder.
> 
> Personally, I don't see this as a pure tool watch. Desk diver ok, but if I'm actually diving I would be wearing something designed "specifically" for diving and not my pretty Kingston.
> 
> If anyone in this thread is actually a real diver, you know what kind of beating you take down there. Even simple shore diving in currents, cave diving, coral and all the rest takes their toll on all your gear. IMO you need a beater down there with an oversized minute hand and a unidirectional bezel and personally I would leave my Kingston topside.
> 
> Regarding color visibility and duration in a diver: Most dives last less than 30 minutes at 50-100 feet. You just don't "need" 8 hours of lume down there. If you are doing a night dive you can easily charge your watch before you dive. Even if visibility is only 12" (highly unlikely you would be diving with that visibility in the first place) but you do have the advantage of moving your watch 6" from your mask.
> 
> Frankly, it wouldn't really matter what color the lume is as long as it glows well and lasts 60-90 minutes in the case of some serious decompressing and if you're really that serious about diving...I'd pick something other than a Kingston.


Yup.

If I dove (which I don't), I'd most certainly be doing it with this tiny little thing:










Oh, and the lume is -BRIGHT- blue.


----------



## ScottH

*I haven't been posting much lately...*

but I am very excited about where this project is headed. Like most here I don't dive but I do surf. The first chance I get the Kingston is paddling out with me and if I can I'll get a picture and post it.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I just got back from BaselWorld where I ran into Bill and got to handle one of his Kingston prototypes and I gotta' say, Bill almost didn't get it back. :-d

It was great finally meeting you Bill, and bravo on creating a real Masterpiece! :-!


----------



## ntr

CMSgt Bo said:


> I just got back from BaselWorld where I ran into Bill and got to handle one of his Kingston prototypes and I gotta' say, Bill almost didn't get it back. :-d
> 
> It was great finally meeting you Bill, and bravo on creating a real Masterpiece! :-!


any pics? :roll:


----------



## CMSgt Bo

ntr said:


> any pics? :roll:


Sorry, we were in a public area and cameras are verboten unless you have a press pass, which I did not.


----------



## ntr

CMSgt Bo said:


> Sorry, we were in a public area and cameras are verboten unless you have a press pass, which I did not.


Thanks for the answer.


----------



## 66Cooper

jlacy76 said:


> BTW, Steinhart is doing something similar in the Ocean One Vintage Red, C3 is what they are using.
> 
> I suppose another option would be mixing superluminova colors to achieve the daylight color you want. Some of those PAM homage modders like Ray Night and Davidsen seem to do that with decent success.
> 
> Maybe even a mix of the Lum-Tec powders as well. Lum-tec does not lume individual watches anymore but they will lume watches at a minimum of 1000 pieces. I suspect they might even make you custom lume powder.


Ray Knight and Lum-Tec are the same guy and I had my Pam homage done by him. His dial work it unreal. Mine has both C3 and Blue (cant remember ref) and they both look exactly the same in daylight. Very cool.
The blue does eventually fade into green or your eye cant tell the difference but when its first charged, man it just is awesome to stare at!!


----------



## TheDude

66Cooper said:


> Ray Knight and Lum-Tec are the same guy and I had my Pam homage done by him. His dial work it unreal. Mine has both C3 and Blue (cant remember ref) and they both look exactly the same in daylight. Very cool.
> The blue does eventually fade into green or your eye cant tell the difference but when its first charged, man it just is awesome to stare at!!
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> Are you a watchmaker/brand? That PAM looks pretty sweet.


----------



## 66Cooper

Thanks a lot. No, I had the watch built as a "family" watch. Last name means _victor or war_ and we came up with WINWAR as a family biz name. Had it built to be something I could be proud to pass down. Something with with meaning. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## TheDude

This is kind of exciting...

Remember the hot debate about whether the gilt hands originally were shiny?

This image is from a watch owned by Steve Mulholland. If you don't know the name, he is a well-known broker of vintage Rolex watches and parts (I used him when I bought my Red).

Anyway, he posted this shot of his own 6538. If you notice, it's quite cherry (also has papers). The hands are unmistakably shiny.


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

Poooo! All I can see is a red "*X*".:-(


----------



## 66Cooper

DUDE!!! Repost that pix son. You got me all interested.


----------



## TheDude

Sorry guys - I was afraid of that. Since the original image is on the Rolex Forums, it only displays if you're logged in. Since my browser caches the creds, it appears in the thread here, but will not for others.

I copied it somewhere else...


----------



## Galpo

THANKS, man!
This photo erased my indecision (for now) about the hands and bezel :-!
Much appreciated.


----------



## 66Cooper

That helps a lot about the hands for sure. Wonderful! One thing, whats the deal with the bezel. Silver triangle, yes but whats with the 15 minute markers? Obviously we all know that Bond's watch didnt have any, plenty of pictures that show that clearly, but what was right for time? Anyone know the correct timeline of what Rolex actually did? When the red triangle was used, 15 minute markers, all that jazz.


----------



## TheDude

Well, we know from the dial that this 6538 was produced in the last 3 years of production.

First 2 years - no COSC.
Last 3 years - COSC.


I don't know the information about which bezels were appropriate and when, but other stories about the "Bond watch" claim that the bezel used was never officially offered on a 6538 and was likely from a newer model.


----------



## buckman

who owns the original Bond watch or what happened to it?


----------



## marcel78

Hi Team, 

I am probably joining a bit late  and might ask the stupid qs, but it looks so great that.... I decided I had to ask

1) When would this W become available?
2) Is it going to be available for non-early birds who had not signed for it?

Thank you and Happy Easter to everybody,
Regards,
M


----------



## Thieuster

re 1+2: as soon as possible for so called 'plank owner - first batch' and and the second batch will follow asap after the first batch. (2x 100 pieces). The last 100 items will be sold after the first two sets are shipped etc. You can not sign up for one of the last 100 pieces.

Happy Easter to you also!

Menno


----------



## avantgarde

66Cooper said:


> That helps a lot about the hands for sure. Wonderful! One thing, whats the deal with the bezel. Silver triangle, yes but whats with the 15 minute markers? Obviously we all know that Bond's watch didnt have any, plenty of pictures that show that clearly, but what was right for time? Anyone know the correct timeline of what Rolex actually did? When the red triangle was used, 15 minute markers, all that jazz.


This is an example of an Original Rolex Submariner 6536/1. Stamped 1957. And according to the seller: original "thick font" bezel insert. And as everybody cans see it has 15 minute markers.


----------



## Cowbiker

...along with the small crown.:roll:


----------



## cpotters

marcel78 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I am probably joining a bit late  and might ask the stupid qs, but it looks so great that.... I decided I had to ask
> 
> 1) When would this W become available?
> 2) Is it going to be available for non-early birds who had not signed for it?
> 
> Thank you and Happy Easter to everybody,
> Regards,
> M


Just to clarify Menno's observations, you indeed "can not sign up for one of the last 100 pieces". That doesn't mean that you can't get one. It just means you can't sign up for them: there is no list - and there WON"T be.

300 total pieces, and the first 100 orders came with a special "pack" of goodies, all reserved for those who stepped up to the plate first. The next 100 pieces are reserved for those who committed (i.e.aid) to reserve one without the goodie pack, since those versions had all been spoken for. The last 100 are to be offered "without reserve".

Since this is the most sought-after MKII to date, people are regularly checking both this website and the MKII site awaiting the opening of general orders. The general "buzz" is that there are more potential buyers than watches, so when the announcement is made they will go pretty quickly.

My advice (if you like this watch) is: check back regularly. The more you want one, the more you should check in. That's the best you can do.

Good Luck, and Happy Easter.


----------



## kkmark

Here are some pics that I photoshopped - to be clear these are Mk II's pictures. I sent Bill an email asking if these could be posted. If there is an issue, I'll remove them. Otherwise, enjoy!


----------



## Yao

CMSgt Bo said:


> I just got back from BaselWorld where I ran into Bill and got to handle one of his Kingston prototypes and I gotta' say, Bill almost didn't get it back. :-d
> 
> It was great finally meeting you Bill, and bravo on creating a real Masterpiece! :-!


Great to meet you as well. I hope that you got to take in more of the show.


----------



## bompi

@kkmark

Thanks for the photos ! :-!

The gilt hands are definitively my first choice.

And welcome back, Mr. Yao. ;-)


----------



## Thieuster

Yes! Europe is awake  And what a way to start the day (having a day off on this sunny Tuesday makes things even more pleasant). Great work 'photoshopping' the Kingston. And I agree with bompi: gilt hands! And a red triangle. I'm not sure about this sort of lumen. Perhaps when I see them side by side, things will be easier. For now, I'm thinking that C3 has a more 'vintage' look.

After the date vs. non date dial discussion a few weeks back, I started to be more aware about the fact how much I use the date function on my other watches. And to be honest: quite often! That makes things easier, I think.


----------



## 66Cooper

I feel the same way. I really use the date a lot BUT I really want the Bond watch. What to do, what to do???


----------



## cpotters

I find that I can not SEE the date numbers on most watches, and haven't been able to for about three years as my eyes have gotten "older". So its "no date" for me (see how easy THAT was).


----------



## Artonthewrist

cpotters said:


> I find that I can not SEE the date numbers on most watches, and haven't been able to for about three years as my eyes have gotten "older". So its "no date" for me (see how easy THAT was).


Amen to that but with a same and different twist , I have cock eyes in that I had Lasic surgury done so I have a close up eye and a distance eye plus Im well..... 51 and it probobly would make more sense for me to get a non date as well afterall I do have my phone most everywhere anyhow.

Dan


----------



## 66Cooper

Very true. I mean, watches (for the regular Joe) are not really needed due to cell phones and all that. Here of course, that it a different story.
I really love having a date function but the watch is just so balanced without. I think I am sticking with no date. There DONE!!!


----------



## sfglenrock

I really love the look of the Kingston without the date. Just so clean and classic. I've been wearing two vintage watches with no date, an SM 300 and a Tudor Sub. It didn't take me long to get used to the switch from a watch with date. 

So I'm going with no date, gilt dial and hands but I can't decide between the white or green lume.


----------



## Yao

Thanks Bompi!


----------



## Yao

I just realized that I haven't given my own opinion. This is pretty much what I prefer:

* BG W9 lume
* Date window gilt dial with gilt hands
* Original "Bond" style inlay

I put one together with a production dial before I left for Basel just so that I could check the dial in different light conditions. The watch described above is that I wore during the show.

If I could remember the date for more than 5 seconds I would get the non-date though


----------



## gerard88t

Hi Bill,

Is the "plank order" owner's receiving date still this June, or is it changed? 

Thanks


----------



## TheDude

kkmark said:


> Here are some pics that I photoshopped - to be clear these are Mk II's pictures. I sent Bill an email asking if these could be posted. If there is an issue, I'll remove them. Otherwise, enjoy!


In the interest of -not- muddying the waters, it needs to be said that the Photoshopped "red" insert pics are misleading.

The real red insert has a slightly different triangle shape, and there are minute markings between zero and 15.


----------



## Thieuster

> Bill wrote: 'Original "Bond" style inlay'


I'm not sure I know what you mean by that.

Menno


----------



## setherd

I just had a thought..... what about a DLC Kingston with gold dial and hands?

I'd love to see a mock-up of that. I have a feeling it would look sharp!


----------



## Yao

gerard88t said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Is the "plank order" owner's receiving date still this June, or is it changed?
> 
> Thanks


That is the current estimate based on the information that I have.


----------



## Galpo

Yao said:


> ... If I could remember the date for more than 5 seconds I would get the non-date though


LOL, my thought exactly, but I'm sticking with the non-date dial
and a Gshock with day/date/month/year/etc in my bag :-!

I once had a watch with data memory, 20 names and numbers
and I couldn't remember anything without it.
Year later I lost it and now I remember the whole 20 without any problem.
So I guess same goes for the date. If you don't have it, you will remember it.|>

I'm serious about it, so I'm practicing on that one - a 1954 bubble-back










Cheers,
Galpo


----------



## TheDude

Thieuster said:


> I'm not sure I know what you mean by that.
> 
> Menno


I took that to mean the bezel insert with the silver triangle that is "ungraduated" from 1 to 15.


----------



## Farrell

Yao said:


> I just realized that I haven't given my own opinion. This is pretty much what I prefer:
> 
> * BG W9 lume
> * Date window gilt dial with gilt hands
> * Original "Bond" style inlay
> 
> I put one together with a production dial before I left for Basel just so that I could check the dial in different light conditions. The watch described above is that I wore during the show.
> 
> If I could remember the date for more than 5 seconds I would get the non-date though


Whoa whoa whoa whoa I thought the date dial was silver only? Is it going to be available in gilt-gold? If so that is absolutely positively definitely what I am having, no doubt in my mind, along with golt hands obviously and the greeny lume (probably, this is the only bit that might change)


----------



## Yao

Farrell said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa I thought the date dial was silver only? Is it going to be available in gilt-gold? If so that is absolutely positively definitely what I am having, no doubt in my mind, along with golt hands obviously and the greeny lume (probably, this is the only bit that might change)


Yeah I am getting the impression that the design process was more confusing than I expected for many people.

Here are the dial options:

* Gilt-non-date
* Gilt date only
* Matte black, with white print, in date only


----------



## tmoris

beauty 

when is the estimated time for opening the general ordering phase?


----------



## namor

Is it correct to say that there are three dials (gilt no date, gilt date, matte date), two bezels (red triangle w/ minute hashes, white triangle w/ no hashes), and two handsets (gilt stick and ball, silver stick and ball)? So there are just those choices to be made? Or are there other handset choices (MOD swords, etc) too?


----------



## Alexi

Would the Kingston Dial fit in a LRRP or a 2894 movement fit in the Kingston?

I would like to make a Rolex 6542 homage


----------



## Yao

Alexi said:


> Would the Kingston Dial fit in a LRRP or a 2894 movement fit in the Kingston?
> 
> I would like to make a Rolex 6542 homage


The simple answer is no. It is possible but either A) new parts need to be made or B) it would be an improvised solution and not ideal.


----------



## kkmark

TheDude said:


> In the interest of -not- muddying the waters, it needs to be said that the Photoshopped "red" insert pics are misleading.
> 
> The real red insert has a slightly different triangle shape, and there are minute markings between zero and 15.


You're right! Thanks for pointing that out. Best, Ken


----------



## TheDude

namor said:


> Is it correct to say that there are three dials (gilt no date, gilt date, matte date), two bezels (red triangle w/ minute hashes, white triangle w/ no hashes), and two handsets (gilt stick and ball, silver stick and ball)? So there are just those choices to be made? Or are there other handset choices (MOD swords, etc) too?


The only other choice to be made AFAIK is which color lume.


----------



## sunster

Think I'm still going for the gilt hands and dial option with red triangle bezel just like this picture I found. Looks good to me. Just unsure about the lume although C3 sounds good


----------



## 66Cooper

That is an AMAZING picture man! Thanks for the post. I keep going back and forth on the bezel. Do I say with the Bond theme or go with (what I think) looks best. That red triangle just screams awesome!
I'm ordering both just to be safe


----------



## sunster

I think just go for what looks best. Although the Kingston pays homage to the Bond Rolex, it's still not the original Rolex at the end of the day. I think the Kingston should be treated as a watch with its own merits with vintage design cues and just get the one you like best


----------



## kkwpk

I made my choice. Gilt dial, gilt hands, no date, Bond besel insert which means no red tringle. . Only concern is lume.
Bill Could You please tell me (and I am not olny one) which in your opinion is correct according to the Connerys films?


----------



## Watchamacallit

kkwpk said:


> ... Only concern is lume.
> Bill Could You please tell me (and I am not olny one) which in your opinion is correct according to the Connerys films?


Who are you going to believe, Bill or your own lying eyes?


----------



## sunster

The Kingston doesn't use tritium as in the original so the decision really depends do you want a slight greeny white or pearl white appearance on your dial markers


----------



## Izzy

*Kingston Glass*

Can someone give me more details on the shape and design of the glass that will be used on the Kingston. For example will it be domed shaped like the vintage Rolexes or flat and square like the later modern versions? Also will it be made from Acrylic or Mineral & Sapphire Glass?


----------



## sunster

*Re: Kingston Glass*

I believe from the outset it was designed with domed sapphire with AR coating on the interior in mind


----------



## 66Cooper

*Re: Kingston Glass*

Yes, domed sapphire with AR on the inside.


----------



## Izzy

*Re: Kingston Glass*

That is great news! Sorry if I missed the previous chat on this. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## JonG

*Delivery Update*

Maybe I've missed it, but has there been any updates on estimated delivery?


----------



## 66Cooper

Yao said:


> That is the current estimate based on the information that I have.


Quote:
Originally Posted by *gerard88t*  
_Hi Bill,

Is the "plank order" owner's receiving date still this June, or is it changed?

Thanks_


----------



## scottslot

Can someone please refresh my memory....I've been away from all that is Kingston for sometime now and I forget, we have only paid the deposit as of yet, correct?


----------



## sunster

You are correct. Waiting for Bill to give us the nod to pay the rest as this will indicate the watch is near ready ;-)


----------



## Yao

*A quick update...*

The bracelets are almost ready and about half of the cases are ready for final inspection. Don't get too excited yet. I won't be ready to breath a sigh of relief until I have had a chance to go over the parts myself but things are moving along.

I am still working on the ordering page but want to get the parts order backlog worked down before I dedicate the day or so it will take the finalize and test the ordering page. The shell of the page is there but I need to fill in product codes and test everything still.


----------



## messenius

Sorry Bill but I'm getting excited :-!

Thanks for the update


----------



## sunster

Excellent. I know it'll still be some time but your post has indeed got me excited also


----------



## diggitygiggitydan

Originally I did not know if I would be purchasing one... 

But Bill your delays may have enabled me...

Some times things work out for the best!!!! :-!


----------



## Artonthewrist

*Re: A quick update...*



Yao said:


> The bracelets are almost ready and about half of the cases are ready for final inspection. Don't get too excited yet. I won't be ready to breath a sigh of relief until I have had a chance to go over the parts myself but things are moving along.
> 
> I am still working on the ordering page but want to get the parts order backlog worked down before I dedicate the day or so it will take the finalize and test the ordering page. The shell of the page is there but I need to fill in product codes and test everything still.


Just a question on the end links, did you end up with solid links?

thanks,
Dan


----------



## Yao

*Re: A quick update...*



Artonthewrist said:


> Just a question on the end links, did you end up with solid links?
> 
> thanks,
> Dan


Yes we ended up with solid end links.


----------



## Yao

Okay I am starting in earnest on the Kingston ordering page. We will see how it goes later today when I have a chance to continue work on it.


----------



## tmoris

Yao said:


> Okay I am starting in earnest on the Kingston ordering page. We will see how it goes later today when I have a chance to continue work on it.


ordering page as in GENERAL ORDERING PAGE???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## messenius

It's getting closer


----------



## Dent99

Yao said:


> Okay I am starting in earnest on the Kingston ordering page. We will see how it goes later today when I have a chance to continue work on it.


At what point will the plank holders have to select what dial/hand/lume configuration they want for their Kingston? I thought that was happening before the general order page went up?

Thanks.


----------



## messenius

I read Bill's message that he is constructing the ordering page for blank owners not for general ordering at this stage


----------



## Yao

messenius said:


> I read Bill's message that he is constructing the ordering page for blank owners not for general ordering at this stage


That is correct.


----------



## tmoris

Yao said:


> That is correct.


so no general ordering at this time? id like to see a reply to my question (or the one above), since im tired of pressing the refresh button all day long. thx


----------



## colinman.77

Bill,
I know you have a lot going on, but can you post a comparison of the two different lume dials? I am leaning towards the blue lume, but seeing them side by side would really help.


----------



## Yao

tmoris said:


> so no general ordering at this time? id like to see a reply to my question (or the one above), since im tired of pressing the refresh button all day long. thx


I am actually in the process of re-configuring the Blog so that you have one centralized place to get the updates on the Kingston without having to search through the forum. You will also be able to sign up for an e-mail mailing list to be notified of the beginning of the General Ordering. The mailing list will only be used for the Kingston and you won't get SPAM. I hope that helps.

I hope to have it up in a few hours. I get too many e-mails about the project and they all want to know the same information.


----------



## Yao

colinman.77 said:


> Bill,
> I know you have a lot going on, but can you post a comparison of the two different lume dials? I am leaning towards the blue lume, but seeing them side by side would really help.


I'll see if I have time in the next few days. The priority at the moment is to complete the ordering page.


----------



## Artonthewrist

Moooooooooooooost exellant sir Bill !!


----------



## simonsev

So I am understanding there will be an email sent out when General Ordering is open?............now that is going to be most excellent but I hope your system will be able to handle the instant email traffic that results................


----------



## Yao

simonsev said:


> So I am understanding there will be an email sent out when General Ordering is open?............now that is going to be most excellent but I hope your system will be able to handle the instant email traffic that results................


That's okay I will be directing the subscribers to the ordering page. The e-mail list is maintained/generated by a service I use to produce newsletters.


----------



## 1980bari

...hallo i am from Germany and i´m very interested in this projekt?can you say me how expensive the watch will be and when the watch comes out? i want one;-)
Thanks Massimo


----------



## Quartersawn

1980bari said:


> ...hallo i am from Germany and i´m very interested in this projekt?can you say me how expensive the watch will be and when the watch comes out? i want one;-)
> Thanks Massimo


The watch is $875 + shipping. Look here: http://www.mkiiwatches.com/WSWrapper.jsp?mypage=le_kingston.htm

Sign up for the Kingston blog info here: http://www.blogmkiiwatches.com/main/2010/04/27/kingston-general-ordering-information/

There are only 100 general order watches. When they go on sale you'll need to jump on it quickly, they won't last long. The pre-orders sold out fast.

Good luck. :-!


----------



## ilovesandwiches

Saxon007 said:


> The watch is $875 + shipping. Look here: http://www.mkiiwatches.com/WSWrapper.jsp?mypage=le_kingston.htm
> 
> Sign up for the Kingston blog info here: http://www.blogmkiiwatches.com/main/2010/04/27/kingston-general-ordering-information/
> 
> There are only 100 general order watches. When they go on sale you'll need to jump on it quickly, they won't last long. The pre-orders sold out fast.
> 
> Good luck. :-!


When they start selling them, anyone have a guess as to how long till they are sold out? A few hours?


----------



## 1980bari

thanks i hope i am on the preorderList now...did you know when the watch comes out and how fast is delivery to europe?:thanks


----------



## ilovesandwiches

I still can't decide which one to get. Can we see a pic of the gold dial on a bracelet and the silver dial with a black and grey nato strap. Maybe even a wrist shot.

Thanks


----------



## ctujack

Looks great, how do I order one of these?


----------



## buckman

ctujack said:


> Looks great, how do I order one of these?


o|o|o|

o|o|o|


----------



## Darkman

ctujack said:


> Looks great, how do I order one of these?


There's a coded message in the first thread on this topic... once you have the code word (8 characters), you email it to Bill & he gives you the coupon code... good luck! :-!


----------



## Yao

Darkman said:


> There's a coded message in the first thread on this topic... once you have the code word (8 characters), you email it to Bill & he gives you the coupon code... good luck! :-!


Oh that is cruel....

on a serious note if you are not a pre-order customer check the blog and sign up there for the mailing list to be notified with general ordering opens.


----------



## sfglenrock

Darkman said:


> There's a coded message in the first thread on this topic... once you have the code word (8 characters), you email it to Bill & he gives you the coupon code... good luck! :-!


Doesn't Bill send you the secret decoder ring first? :-d


----------



## Recht

ilovesandwiches said:


> When they start selling them, anyone have a guess as to how long till they are sold out? A few hours?


Ten, maybe fifteen minutes..


----------



## ChainWhip

I foresee the ordering system bogging down from the mad rush for the last 100 Kingstons - just speaking from previous experience with these kinds of special releases.


----------



## WhereTheLightIs

Are they going on sale as soon as the email drops or will there be a set time afterward?


----------



## Yao

WhereTheLightIs said:


> Are they going on sale as soon as the email drops or will there be a set time afterward?


that had occurred to me, albeit only a couple of days ago. If I remember I am going to send the e-mail a day or several days before general ordering opens so that those interested have as equal a chance as possible.


----------



## ilovesandwiches

Yao said:


> that had occurred to me, albeit only a couple of days ago. If I remember I am going to send the e-mail a day or several days before general ordering opens so that those interested have as equal a chance as possible.


How about some kind of lottery. The winners get to purchase a watch.


----------



## WhereTheLightIs

Yao said:


> that had occurred to me, albeit only a couple of days ago. If I remember I am going to send the e-mail a day or several days before general ordering opens so that those interested have as equal a chance as possible.


Wonderful! Do you have any ETA on when ordering will open up?



ilovesandwiches said:


> How about some kind of lottery. The winners get to purchase a watch.


I don't know about anyone else, but I know that would annoy me to no end. While I would enter my name because I'm dying to snag a Kingston, it would leave a bad taste in my mouth and would deter me from trying to get another project watch. Too many bad experiences with lotteries lol


----------



## MHe225

ChainWhip; said:


> I foresee the ordering system bogging down from the mad rush for the last 100 Kingstons - just speaking from previous experience with these kinds of special releases.


Like the Ducati ordering portal did at 00:00:01 on 1-1-2000 when some 40,000+ potential buyers brought the portal down. The first year's production run (1,000 bikes) sold in 31 minutes at € 15,000 a piece. The next 1,000 bikes sold in the following weeks after access to the site was restored.

Better beef up your web-site / ordering portal, Mr Bill .......

RonB


----------



## WhereTheLightIs

40k hits hurts a server. The Kingston will bring a crowd but should by no means bring down a well maintained server, and I'm sure Bill doesn't have his site running on an old HP sitting in his basement


----------



## Dent99

WhereTheLightIs said:


> Wonderful! Do you have any ETA on when ordering will open up?
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I know that would annoy me to no end. While I would enter my name because I'm dying to snag a Kingston, it would leave a bad taste in my mouth and would deter me from trying to get another project watch. Too many bad experiences with lotteries lol


As a different idea I wonder if Bill has considered capping the number of Kingston's a customer can buy, i.e. one per person?

I've seen countless posts from people saying they have a plank order but "need to get another". I don't wish to offend anyone but it smacks of greediness to me when there are so few to go around as it is. How many Kingston's does one person really need?!?

I think one per person is about as fair as you can get. And I bet they would still have absolutely no problem selling out.


----------



## sunster

Dent99 said:


> As a different idea I wonder if Bill has considered capping the number of Kingston's a customer can buy, i.e. one per person?
> 
> I've seen countless posts from people saying they have a plank order but "need to get another". I don't wish to offend anyone but it smacks of greediness to me when there are so few to go around as it is. How many Kingston's does one person really need?!?
> 
> I think one per person is about as fair as you can get. And I bet they would still have absolutely no problem selling out.


This won't stop people getting more than one as they can easily get someone else to buy it for them.

The only fair way is first come first served. 
Will it sell out in the first hour of availability? Only Bill knows in regards interest from those outside this forum. Of those who have spoken of their desire to get one on general order in the forum, I certainly don't think more than a hundred have spoken up as alot of the posters here are in the plank. 
It will be very interesting though. Thankfully I've got a plank order in...now for Bill to allow us to choose configurations


----------



## tmoris

Yao said:


> that had occurred to me, albeit only a couple of days ago. If I remember I am going to send the e-mail a day or several days before general ordering opens so that those interested have as equal a chance as possible.


it would also be a nice idea to do this before the summer holidays start in july..

even though i come here several times a day i might be unable to get to any internet connection for several days in july/august and that would really cost dearly..


----------



## jhobbs

While I don't think there will be plenty of Kingstons to go around over time, I predict there will be enough available in the beginning that getting one shouldn't be an issue. 

There will surely be plank owners and 2nd stage owners who will sell theirs, probably before general ordering even opens up. Even after the expected rush on the general orders, there will be some in the secondary market. All at a premium price though, I'm sure. 

Most likely as time passes they Kingstons will land in the hands of people who will keep them and they will only pop up for sale on the rare occasion.


----------



## Yao

tmoris said:


> it would also be a nice idea to do this before the summer holidays start in july..
> 
> even though i come here several times a day i might be unable to get to any internet connection for several days in july/august and that would really cost dearly..


Of course you are correct. I almost forgot about the summer holidays that many European countries observe. I don't know about the time frame necessarily. But I will certainly try to take this into consideration.

I guess I should also add that the ordering pages are almost done. The preview function needs to be re-configured for the number of options. This issue comes up regularly when new watches are set up for online ordering so it is not a serious issue.


----------



## Farrell

So glad I'm in on this early


----------



## WhereTheLightIs

Just read through just about every page of the project, and I couldn't be more excited! Now I'm just hoping to be able to snag a general order for myself... Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Yao

The page is almost done at this point. We have one glitch left to fix. We could proceed with opening ordering as the glitch is minor but I prefer to wait a day or so longer to see if we can't get it straightened out.

The way I see this working is that I will post the page privately on my site. Then I will e-mail the link to everyone with some "coupon" codes that will allow them to deduct the deposits they have paid from the total once the selection has been made. If anyone sees a problem/flaw with this plan please let me know.

P.S. Yes I know I still owe you guys some better photos of the dials C3 vs. BGW9. I haven't forgotten ;-)


----------



## tomr

Thanks for the update, Bill. I know that there has been a number of requests for pictures of the lume variations, but I would like to see the gilt dial/hands with the red triangle bezel, which, to my knowledge, has not been illustrated yet.

Hopefully, you can post some pictures of the Kingston variations as you complete them.


----------



## tmoris

Yao said:


> The page is almost done at this point. We have one glitch left to fix. We could proceed with opening ordering as the glitch is minor but I prefer to wait a day or so longer to see if we can't get it straightened out.
> 
> The way I see this working is that I will post the page privately on my site. Then I will e-mail the link to everyone with some "coupon" codes that will allow them to deduct the deposits they have paid from the total once the selection has been made. If anyone sees a problem/flaw with this plan please let me know.
> 
> P.S. Yes I know I still owe you guys some better photos of the dials C3 vs. BGW9. I haven't forgotten ;-)


is this for the plank owners or the general opening?


----------



## Yao

tmoris said:


> is this for the plank owners or the general opening?


Pre-order only.


----------



## iFunky

Thanks Bill for the update! Agree with tomr ;-) for the red triangle bezel


----------



## sunster

Very exciting. Can't wait and do please post pictures of the varying configurations asap. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now


----------



## MatKid152

Bill,

It would also be great if you could give us your opinion of which dial/lume combo best captures the 6538 since most of us will be making our decisions entirely upon pictures. Can't wait to get my Kingston!

Cheers!


----------



## buckman

Are we there yet?!?? Are we there yet?!?? b-)


----------



## namor

Has this been covered yet: do plankowners place orders for the two sets of options they are to get?


----------



## 66Cooper

I believe it was said that plank owners will get to order both sets providing supplies hold up.


----------



## Dragoon

I have to believe that there will be enough "supplies" considering all the parts will most likely be produced in individual production runs and considering the low number of parts, pieces, and replacement parts that also would be produced in these initial production runs....well.....I would think that there would be sufficient "supplies". Wouldnt there?

Meant in the most casual of ways. Not trying to question your or the way you understand it to be or perhaps the way Bill himself may have put it..but,....attempting to look at this from a practical and reasonable standpoint.



66Cooper said:


> I believe it was said that plank owners will get to order both sets providing supplies hold up.


----------



## diggitygiggitydan

I'd love some new teaser shots... just something to get through the month...


----------



## Semuta

Has someone in this thread already mentioned the great photos found in the "MKII Spring GTG" threads?


----------



## Yao

Dragoon said:


> I have to believe that there will be enough "supplies" considering all the parts will most likely be produced in individual production runs and considering the low number of parts, pieces, and replacement parts that also would be produced in these initial production runs....well.....I would think that there would be sufficient "supplies". Wouldnt there?
> 
> Meant in the most casual of ways. Not trying to question your or the way you understand it to be or perhaps the way Bill himself may have put it..but,....attempting to look at this from a practical and reasonable standpoint.


I have ordered enough cases and parts that the supplies should hold up. The only real question is probably the gilt dials. Priority will be given to finishing watches. Please note that the parts kit ordering will have to be done separately from the orders for the watches and delivery will also likely be done separately so that we can deliver the watches as quickly as possible.

Ordering for the pre-order customers should open in a few days. I just have some final details to take care of.


----------



## Realtime

Yao said:


> Ordering for the pre-order customers should open in a few days. I just have some final details to take care of.


That is really great news!!! Thanks for your update :-!

Bests


----------



## WhereTheLightIs

Wonderful. The closer pre-ordering is finished, the sooner I can order my general order Kingston!


----------



## Galpo

Yao said:


> I have ordered enough cases and parts that the supplies should hold up. The only real question is probably the gilt dials. Priority will be given to finishing watches. Please note that the parts kit ordering will have to be done separately from the orders for the watches and delivery will also likely be done separately so that we can deliver the watches as quickly as possible.
> 
> Ordering for the pre-order customers should open in a few days. I just have some final details to take care of.


1. GREAT news, nice to hear. I hope my choices will turn out good for me.

2. Regarding the separated shipments for watch and spare kit - 
I think it's a very good idea for saving time and getting the watches out faster,
just notice that the value of each package (for customs deceleration) should be 
decided upon and divided so people like me, living outside of the USA, wouldn't pay double taxes ;-)

3. July 14 is my B' day. My wife counts on the kingston as her present for me. 
As a 1st plank owner (first 100), can I tell her it'll be here on time b-)?

Cheers
Galpo


----------



## Thieuster

> 2. Regarding the separated shipments for watch and spare kit -
> I think it's a very good idea for saving time and getting the watches out faster,
> just notice that the value of each package (for customs deceleration) should be
> decided upon and divided so people like me, living outside of the USA, wouldn't pay double taxes


Very good, Sir! +1. Perhaps Bill can figure out how many plank owners (1st group) live outside the US. And perhaps it's easier for him to ship the watch + parts as one shipment to the individual plank owners outside the US, rather than to figure out how much the split-up orders are worth seperately. i think the majority of the watches will stay within the US borders anyway.

Menno


----------



## GraniteQuarry

Rubbing hands gleefully in anticipation!


----------



## Dragoon

Jack....

Its only a watch! (says the fortunate, good looking, lucky, and forward looking "Plankowner). :-!

There is no shortcut to getting one of these. Just wait until Bill posts the info. Go to Bills blog page and sign up for the updated email info.


----------



## Dent99

Fo be fair, all the 'helpful advice' you needed was available in the thread, had you bothered to read it. :roll:


----------



## Farrell

*****ing aside...

IIRC and I can't be bothered to check, as an early doors guy I have almost a complete second watch in spares. I WONDER if it would be a good idea to get a full set of hardware PVD'd 

I'm trying to picture it in my head and it's looking pretty sexy.


----------



## cpotters

Farrell said:


> I have almost a complete second watch in spares. I WONDER if it would be a good idea to get a full set of hardware PVD'd
> 
> I'm trying to picture it in my head and it's looking pretty sexy.


I am way, way ahead of you on this one. Maybe we can get package pricing by DLCing a couple of cases.


----------



## bullitt731

Plank owner final selection process completed and paid in full. :-!

Gilt Dial
Gilt Hands
No Date
Red Triangle
C3 

Thanks Bill I am really looking forward to getting this little jewel!


----------



## 66Cooper

Plank owner as well. Finished and paid. (WOW!!!)

Gilt Dial
Gilt Hands
No Date
Red Triangle
C3 

It took everything I had in me to make this choice. I am a huge Bond fan and really wanted exactly what he wore BUT I just couldnt get away from the red triangle. Its just sooooo cool. After asking everyone and anyone within reach, I went with red and will order the silver triangle as a spare. Forgive me Mr. Bond.


----------



## Farrell

cpotters said:


> I am way, way ahead of you on this one. Maybe we can get package pricing by DLCing a couple of cases.


Ha ha fantastic :-! I was expecting some hate for it


----------



## iFunky

Ordered and paid!!! :-!


Gilt dial, no date, C3
Gold hands
Bezel with red triangle


----------



## cpotters

Finally: Ordered and paid!!! 

C3
No date
Gilt dial 
Gold hands
Kingston bezel
w/no hash marks with light triangle
custom assembly with 6 position regulation

As always, kickin' it "old school"!!!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## sunster

I can't remember whether there was any further discussion around the 'Bond Nato' straps. I remember we were deciding which of a selection of 3 we liked best. 
Was anything decided after this? 
Will the Bond Natos' come with the watch or is there an option to order these separately from Bill or was the decision to just let us all do our own thing?


----------



## 66Cooper

Was thinking the same thing. I thought they were included but it wasnt mentioned anywhere so maybe its up to us. Would be good to know so I can have one ready.

Actually, if not, lets get on a group buy from one of the suppliers. I spoke to one of them to see if they would make a 15-16mm (true Bond style) one but they would need a pretty large order. Anyway, I'm sure there are more then enough peeps out there that what a normal fitting one to make up a large order to at least get some sort of discount.


----------

